# Anyone training for nosework?



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

My boy and I are training in nose work and LOVE it! So much Fun! Amazing to watch them work! We are training with a sheriff who has a K9 dog and trains all the police dogs. We are about a month and a half into it and are so addicted! Our goal is to trial NACSW as well. We are working toward our OR now and then hope to progress from there. Couldn’t have better th8ngs to say about this and it’s great for building the bond and learning to trust your dog and his amazing nose. We are both learning tons!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

we haven't taken any lessons but plan to do so in the future. My one club is AKC and trains for that.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Follow-up question about harnesses. Our nosework instructor recommends a harness for leashed searches. I’m uncertain how to measure for this—the size of a collar varies with the amount of hair and I expect hair will also affect the fit of a harness.

Does anyone use a harness now, not necessarily for nosework? Is the sizing flexible enough to accommodate variation in hair length?

The brands recommended are Brilliant K9, Julius K9, Comfort Flex, Balance Harness, and Kong Harness. I’ve seen the first two used for agility. Any comments on experience with these? TIA.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have the Brilliant K9 for agility. I've had Babykins in a Miami bikini, mouton and a conti style trims and have been able to adjust the harness to fit. If you do buy one, do not pay extra for the easy release clip - my dog figured out within seconds that she could twist and grab the release loop and get out of her harness. I'm still upset with Brilliant K9 that they don't warn their customers and stopped selling that component - buy the regular snap closure that comes with the harness and you won't have problems.

I didn't look at the other harnesses you mentioned so I can't comment on them.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

I use a ComfortFlex for nosework and love it. My boy has a long thick mane so any harness has to go over the base of the mane so I found their size chart measurements to be spot on as far as measuring his girth and the harness fitting correctly. It seems to be very comfortable for him with lots of range of motion. Easy off and on too which is nice.


----------

